# Moving to Al Ain



## Shadapo

Hello

I expect to be moving to the city of Al Ain towards the end of the year to commence a nursing job. I can't find much info. on the forums about the city. Any idea what accommodation costs are like in Al Ain? Any views on the city itself? I understand it's much quieter than Abu Dhabi and Dubai. 

Any information would be greatly appreciated. 

Don


----------



## mgb

Shadapo said:


> Hello
> 
> I expect to be moving to the city of Al Ain towards the end of the year to commence a nursing job. I can't find much info. on the forums about the city. Any idea what accommodation costs are like in Al Ain? Any views on the city itself? I understand it's much quieter than Abu Dhabi and Dubai.
> 
> Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Don


Hi Shadapo

We love living in Al Ain mainly because it is quieter than DXB and AD.

I have written a series of blogs on Al Ain (and still some more to add) - www.mbfullemptyquarter.com - look for "Life in Al Ain".

Hope you find some useful info there


----------



## Shadapo

*Hi*

Thanks for your reply Marina

Really enjoyed reading through your blog. Very interesting and informative. Makes me look forward very much to my move to Al Ain later this year.  

Don


----------



## ellen88

Don,
I am looking at nursing jobs in dubai at the moment for next year.
Did you go through and agency or seek out a job yourself? Are you going to be working in emergency by any chance?
ellen


----------



## tinkle.1986

Shadapo said:


> Thanks for your reply Marina
> 
> Really enjoyed reading through your blog. Very interesting and informative. Makes me look forward very much to my move to Al Ain later this year.
> 
> Don


Don are you going to work for a company called provita by any chance?


----------



## vicki33

I am waiting to get feedback from Provita. Don't know what I'll do if they ofer me it because the money is good but I really want to be in Al Ain.


----------



## clairey86

Hi im also moving to Al Ain to nurse (hopefully in march or april if my license hurries up) Im going to be working in Amana hospital. Excited but just worrying about sorting out a house and just getting set up initially.

Claire


----------



## vicki33

when did you get that job Claire?
I would like to work for them also although Provita is a similar facility. My friend has a job at Amana in AD but it hasnt opened yet and it took her 8 months to get her licence. I'd like to go out there July or August time.


----------



## clairey86

I got the job in August it's taken forever as they are trying to transfer my license from
Al Ain hospital (it was cancelled as I couldn't go due to family stuff) so hopefully they will be able to stop the cancellation and transfer (I dunno if this makes sense) my previous license took 10months!!! 

I am with CCM recruitment but you could maybe email the hospital direct through the website amanahealthcare

Claire


----------



## vicki33

yes I have emailed them Hoping to get the Provita job. Would love to hear how you find Al Ain if you get out there before me. Good luck


----------



## ellen88

Clairey-what kind of nursing are you doing?
I have been looking into jobs in abu dhabi and dubai and would love to do clinic/oupatient/non shift work but haven't seen much available. I have two years of ED experience.
Is the pay much the same between abu dhabi and dubai?
ellen


----------



## clairey86

Thanks Vicki and same to you hope it hurries up!

Ellen I will be working in a Rehab Hospital looking after patients who need rehab or long term care from trauma like brain or spinal injuries or people who need stroke rehab, ms, parkinsons ect. Although I am not out there nursing and the hospital is not open yet so I am not 100% sure. That's just what I gathered from my interview and the website. 

As for the difference in pay im not really sure - I dont think the UAE is as good as say saudi but I have manged to land a good salary (I think) You should look on agency websites - im sure there will be clinic jobs out there it is just finding the right one. Sorry thats all I really have to say.

Claire


----------



## lilly white

mgb said:


> Hi Shadapo
> 
> We love living in Al Ain mainly because it is quieter than DXB and AD.
> 
> I have written a series of blogs on Al Ain (and still some more to add) - www.mbfullemptyquarter.com - look for "Life in Al Ain".
> 
> Hope you find some useful info there


hi mbf

your blogs are very much informative...thank you. would like to get an idea of renting availabilty and rents in al ain. if you have any knowledge pls share.


----------



## nisabellat98

Rents in AA are considerably lower than those in AD or DX. This will be reflected in your housing allowance. With a real estate agent, one can easily find a nice villa for under 90,000 aed.


----------



## lilly white

nisabellat98 said:


> Rents in AA are considerably lower than those in AD or DX. This will be reflected in your housing allowance. With a real estate agent, one can easily find a nice villa for under 90,000 aed.


txs a lot nisabellat98..


----------



## wee_cait

clairey86 said:


> I got the job in August it's taken forever as they are trying to transfer my license from
> Al Ain hospital (it was cancelled as I couldn't go due to family stuff) so hopefully they will be able to stop the cancellation and transfer (I dunno if this makes sense) my previous license took 10months!!!
> 
> I am with CCM recruitment but you could maybe email the hospital direct through the website amanahealthcare
> 
> Claire


hi claire. 

have you got to al ain yet? i have a job with amana aswell but as a physio. waiting for my haad licence and visa. does it take ages?


----------



## clairey86

Hi Cait,

No im still (im)patiently waiting I know it takes ages though and from what i heard from the agency people will start to get send out in stages. Are you with CCM aswell? Is it Al Ain your going to or Abu Dhabi?

Claire


----------



## wee_cait

clairey86 said:


> Hi Cait,
> 
> No im still (im)patiently waiting I know it takes ages though and from what i heard from the agency people will start to get send out in stages. Are you with CCM aswell? Is it Al Ain your going to or Abu Dhabi?
> 
> Claire


I'm heading to al ain. Can't wait so sick of waiting, god it seems like forever since I got the job. Yes I'm with ccm aswell. The place looks amazing. R u heading over on your own


----------



## clairey86

Ive eventually got my HAAD license approved and granted so now im just waiting on Amana giving me a flight date whenever that will be!!!! So frustrating the whole knowing nothing!! Im desperate to see the hospital!!! Hope everything hurries up for everyone im so impatient!!!

Claire


----------



## Marlena

Hi All,
I've been living in Al Ain for about 3 years and we are now getting ready to move to Milan, Italy.
I'm not sure if you have lived/worked in the UAE before so I will just give you some helpful basics which you may or may not know.
Most employee contracts include a housing and education salary. This is standard so make sure you have these in your contract as both can be costly - especially education if you have more than one child. YOu will pay between 2-4,000 dirhams per month, per child for school
In terms of accomodation, I believe the price of the average family villa is between 120,000-240, 000 dirrhams per year, and you pay the cost yearly, up front. 
My husband is a doctor here and the hospital contract covered all these costs.
Al Ain is a much more Arabic style town than Dubai or AD and you won't find many decent apartments. Most families live in a villa or kind of a split level home.
I believe there are three closed communities which contain a mix of Expats and locals but lots of expats choose to just live around town.
Your best bet for finding accomodations is to get a real estate agent. They charge you only if you find a place through them.
Hope this helps.


----------



## wee_cait

I am now licences , moving out in jam, have u any dates yet??


----------



## laura1202

wee_cait said:


> I am now licences , moving out in jam, have u any dates yet??


Hi just wondering have u moved out yet? After two years I'm still waiting for amana Abu Dhabi 😭


----------



## clairey86

Hi Laura,

Ive also been (im)patiently waiting on Amana the Al Ain site - apparently Abu Dhabi is opening up in October!!!

Fingers crossed we all get out there soon!!!!!


----------



## laura1202

clairey86 said:


> Hi Laura, Ive also been (im)patiently waiting on Amana the Al Ain site - apparently Abu Dhabi is opening up in October!!! Fingers crossed we all get out there soon!!!!!


Hey Claire 
How long have u been waiting for. R u going to al ain r Abu Dhabi? Iv been waiting for Abu now for two years 😭


----------



## clairey86

Im the same as you 2 years now. I had my interview in August 2012!!! I had a HAAD license for another hospital so Amana had to transfer it and then it expired so im waiting on my new one being verified!!! So fed up of the waiting now though im just ready to get out there

Im down for Al Ain hospital - would have preferred Abu Dhabi but just need to take what I can get!!


----------



## laura1202

I know exacutly how u feel. Me and my friend are sick of it now. Just wana get out there. Have thought so many times bout just going somewhere else but I love the UAE. Was there last month and heading back in November again for a holiday. It will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## annecamille

*AMANA-Al Ain*

Hi, i'm new here. I just received my job offer last week going to amana, al ain branch but the agency said to me that i have to wait for too long before i can be deployed there because they still have applicants hired 2 years ago for amana and they will be the one who'll be on first priority. They said that the abu dhabi branch will open this november, is that true? Also, nurses working in al ain will be transferred to abu dhabi branch and i will fill in the vacancy in al in. Im just wondering if you have any idea if the abu dhabi branch has opened and if it's functional? The long wait is really agonizing but I'm praying to God that I don't have to wait that long too before I get there to al ain. Thank you and your response is highly appreciated.


----------



## islameltahtawey

hey laura
good day
sorry for sending you a msg and i dont know you but I just wanna ask u some questions because I saw your post about al ain and I received a job offer in al ain so can I ask you some question ?


----------



## clairey86

Hi Laura,

I finally go out to Al Ain on monday - im scared, nervous and excited all rolled in to one!!! Have you heard anything else? 

Claire


----------



## islameltahtawey

hey claire
do u live in al ain now ?


----------



## sibbssingh

Shadapo said:


> Hello
> 
> I expect to be moving to the city of Al Ain towards the end of the year to commence a nursing job. I can't find much info. on the forums about the city. Any idea what accommodation costs are like in Al Ain? Any views on the city itself? I understand it's much quieter than Abu Dhabi and Dubai.
> 
> Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Don


Hello,
I am in Al Ain, just arrived too. i am a professional person. When do U move here and what are you doing. Contact me if you wish

best regards

Sibbs


----------



## sibbssingh

Hello, I am in Al Ain, just arrived too from the UK. I am a professional person. if you are in Al Ain or recently moved here I am looking to start a new Social Group fo9r Expats. Please Contact me if you wish to discuss or join. [/snip/ best regards Sibbs


----------



## BedouGirl

sibbssingh said:


> Hello, I am in Al Ain, just arrived too from the UK. I am a professional person. if you are in Al Ain or recently moved here I am looking to start a new Social Group fo9r Expats. Please Contact me if you wish to discuss or join. [/snip/ best regards Sibbs


Please do not post personal contact details, it's not permitted on the forum. Kindly read the forum rules before posting again.


----------



## sibbssingh

Sorry about that!


----------



## BedouGirl

sibbssingh said:


> Sorry about that!


That's okay. It's for your protection.


----------

